# Dr. Melody Frankenbunny



## seniorcats

Some very sad news - Dr. Melody Frankenbunny passed away on Friday August 13th at the bunny emergency vet.

Melody developed health problems last fall - kidney and 
liver failure due to age. She also had some chronic dental problems. She was better through April and then started a decline. We had a lot of vet visits and treatment but I knew it was only a matter of time before we lost her. I had to take her to the bunny ER the day after we lost Neko, our chronically ill rescue calico, and they said there was nothing to be done except euthanasia as her kidneys were totally shot. Melody went to the Rainbow Bridge in the early hours of Friday the 13th, 08/13. Leave it Mel to pass on Friday the 13th. Bunny Drama Queen to the end.

I am just now able to cope with her loss. Well sort of. Writing this a month after the loss is making me cry all over again. The house has seemed so empty without 
my big bouncy grey girl. I miss those floppy soft ears and enormous feet. Mel 
was 10.5 years. There is no more Mel to dance for her salads, run for President or terrorize the human world. No more Lagomorph Liberation Front, no more cloning herself to create an army of evil gray bunnies to subjugate the human race.

Mel was cremated and has a beautiful little cherrywood casket with her name engraved on a brass plate. 
The ER made a little plaster cast of one of her back feet after she had passed.

I figure Mel and her friend Scone are off binkying in a bunny playground filled with parsley, romaine, bananas, craisins and a few mountains of purloined cash and buckets of carrot martinis.

Mel survived her friends Wilbur Igor, Dubya, Frodo and Presley. She leaves behind her bunny boxer boyfriend, M. Ali and 14 cats. The cats appear to miss her chasing them and goosing them in the rear. Maybe not.....

We won't be getting another bunny because the cats are al agng and taking a lot of time and vet care. Beside, sooner or later someone will dump one at the cat shelter where we volunteer and it will need a home.

I almost forgot to mention Mel leaves behind a whole heap of human friends but especially her Aunt Slavetoabunny who was the only one able to trance her. Mel bequethed her pink tiara to Aunt Pattybut I think I'm gonna' be rude and keep it on top of the casketjust in case another dramatic diva bunny ever enters our lives.


----------



## cheryl

Oh what sad news..i'm so very sorry you lost your special little girl...she was definitely such a little character.

Again i'm so sorry..


----------



## slavetoabunny

It is indeed a sad day in Bunnyland. I am so sorry to hear about Mel's passing. She was always one of my favorite bunnies. Who's going to protect you from all those evil repairmen? RIP big gray girl. You will be very missed.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Such sad news. I am so very very sorry.

I keep thinking about who will chase and set fear into the repairmen when they come to your house.


----------



## MikeScone

I'm so sorry to hear about Melody, Ann. I'm sure she'll be biting appliance repairmen wherever she is. 

Rest in Peace, Melody... and if you see Scone, he's got some ideas about dealing with humans, too...


----------



## JimD

Oh no!
I'm so sorry 

Binky free Melody!
....we'll see you on the other side.

ray::rainbow:



*** My Binkie cornered the cable guy last week. I found him standing on a chair calling for help, while Binkie circled below. I couldn't help but think of the way Mel would've done the same thing ***


----------



## Nancy McClelland

were so sorry for your loss of Mel. She sounds like an exceptional bunny and will be missed by all. Rest in peace little girl and don't get into too much mischief with our Commander Bun-Bun.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am so sorry Ann. :cry1:

Istill havethoughts of Pebbles who past away May 14. The sadness just doesn't go away. Especially when I have Luvabun's babies here (bunnysitting for her at the moment), Pebbles got along with all her bunny friends.

Binky free Melody. There are plenty of cats to chase at Rainbow Bridge. ink iris:


----------



## tonyshuman

I am so sorry. Such a large and in charge personality. That lives on in part in all of the the little stinker bunnies around the world, like my Tony and Frida. I hope you can cope with her loss and know she was truly special and will not be forgotten.


----------



## seniorcats

Thanks everybunny for the kind replies. A special thanks to Mike for posting the picture of Melody with her Auntie Clara. I completely forgot that Clara had the magic touch with big bad Mel.

Gene's Heating and Cooling called last week to schedule the annual furnace inspection and cleaning. As a part of their call they asked us to 'please confine your large rabbit for the repairman's visit.' They must have it marked in the file that sweet Mel ran after him and bit him 2 years in a row.

When we had roof replaced 2 weeks ago our contractor asked 'hey where's your evil rabbit'? He was another who got the infamous Melody treatment. 

We miss the mayhem.


----------



## jujub793

so sorry to hear of the loss of Mel she sounds like she was quite the character and will be missed alot! :rainbow:


----------



## JadeIcing

Every once in awhile I have a hard time posting in this area. This is one of those times. You have become someone I respect, admire and care for so deeply that knowing you are hurting makes me wish I could do something to help take away your pain. I can't, I know what it feels like to lose a beloved fur child. In time the pain does go away, the loss on the other hand is always there. Missing them doesn't stop but a peace does come. The love never dies it just deepens.




[align=center]





We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. 




[/align]


----------



## slavetoabunny

Melody had a huge personality and I'm glad she bonded with me and never took out a chunk of skin! Believe me, when I was trancing her, I was scared!!! I am so missing your big gal. Even though those big manly repairmen were scared, I'm sure they are grieving for her too.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

I am so sorry for your loss :*(


----------



## Nela

I'm so sorry I remember her antics... It's quite a loss indeed. RIP gorgeous girl.


----------



## myheart

I am so sorry for your loss of Melody. She sure was a larger-than-life character and will be greatly missed by the forum. I so enjoyed ready about her 'evil' antics and almost wished I had a bunny just like her to keep _my_ cats and visitors in line. 

I does take a while to stop grieving as much as you are now. I hope that all of the good memories of Melody help you heal.

Binky Free at The Bridge Melody. :rainbow:

myheart


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I'm so sorry


----------



## LuvaBun

This is such sad news! Mel was a one of a kind rabbit. Her antics with her various 'victims' always made me smile.

I am so sorry - I can imagine how much of a hole her loss has left in your life 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Ann i'm so sorry Mel went to the Rainbow Bridge.:rainbow:

Binky pain free Sweet One.

Hugs to you.

Susan:bunnyangel:


----------



## naturestee

I'm so sorry. Mel was an awesome bunny. I always loved reading her stories. You have to love a bun who attacks repairmen!

I'm sure she's off creating havoc at the Rainbow Bridge. RIP, Dr. Melody Frankenbunny.


----------



## kahlin

I'm so sorry for your loss. I always loved to hear about her.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Just now reading this, its always hard to come into this section. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## kirst3buns

I'm so sorry for your loss. I loved reading stories about her.


----------

